# New spawn



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I put these two together last night and have probably 3 to 4 hundred eggs today. I am really looking forward to the outcome of this spawning. I think they'll be absolutely gorgeous.







Kind of a bad picture of her but she's a Gold Marble from one of my 8 ray CT spawns.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my word, he looks like a snowflake or something! *is in love* Best wishes for the future fry!


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Nice congratulations on the spawn


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

How'd you do it?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ah, ancient Siamese secret!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Somthing i can't figure out (sigh). I don't know why mine don't breed when I'm home like 5 hours a day at minimum but you do it easy!!!!!!!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Betta man, I'm home almost 23 hours a day, lol. Oh, the joys of being homeschooled.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yay!!! I'm not the only homeschooler on this forum!!! I am outside with my friends almost all day!


----------

